# Evil and Gluttony in the USA......



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We lived in a great country we have freedoms and liberties but we also suffer from the greatest evil of all, greed and gluttony, millions of citizens have suffer from this evils and will continue to suffer for as long as American corporations continue to practice this form of evil, we need to stop doing business with any corporation practicing under false pretenses.
S&P Agrees To $1.4B Settlement Of Deception Charges That Started In Connecticut

http://www.courant.com/business/dan...standard-poors-deception-20150203-column.html


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Why should S&P pay any penalty? They testified before Congress that companies paid them 'for their opinions' not actual facts. When they rated something as AAA, that was not an endorsement to buy or invest, it was just their opinion. The fact that many major companies and financial markets based their financial decisions on their 'opinion' means nothing. They were paid....errr... their opinion was that those investments are good as gold....err.... great AAA rated! Companies should have done their own investigations to see if they were actually good investments or not. Just because they paid us to advise them, does not mean we are responsible for their decisions.

On the other hand... a few Billion is nothing compared to what they actually made. Just the cost of doing business. To the little folks of the world? It is like selling something and making a profit of $10, then being fined $0.10 for doing so.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I saw a different side of the Evil and Gluttony of the USA today...... We went to see our CPA to get our taxes done. :gaah:

Now that was evil! (I guess we will pay our "fair" share)


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

readytogo said:


> We lived in a great country we have freedoms and liberties but* we also suffer from the greatest evil of all, greed and gluttony, millions of citizens have suffer from this evils and will continue to suffer for as long as American corporations continue to practice this form of evil,* we need to stop doing business with any corporation practicing under false pretenses.
> S&P Agrees To $1.4B Settlement Of Deception Charges That Started In Connecticut
> 
> http://www.courant.com/business/dan...standard-poors-deception-20150203-column.html


Yet "despite" the "greed and gluttony" we live better than 99% of the world. Even our homeless aren't starving and our poor have more than the well off in some other countries.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

God Bless the USA.....:2thumb:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

readytogo said:


> We lived in a great country we have freedoms and liberties but we also suffer from the greatest evil of all, greed and gluttony, millions of citizens have suffer from this evils and will continue to suffer for as long as American corporations continue to practice this form of evil, we need to stop doing business with any corporation practicing under false pretenses.
> S&P Agrees To $1.4B Settlement Of Deception Charges That Started In Connecticut
> 
> http://www.courant.com/business/dan...standard-poors-deception-20150203-column.html


It's a standard liberal accusation about the evils of greed. As if liberals aren't greedy. Liberals in government are always greedy when it comes to our tax dollars. No matter how much they get it's never enough. The unions are greedy too. Public employee and teachers unions want their members to get as much money as possible even if it destroys the company or bankrupts the municipality or city or state or country. Unions destroy the industries that they control. Whether its cars or steel or the airlines.

Liberals in government and business want higher taxes but they typically cheat on their taxes. They're hypocrites. They want other people to pay higher taxes but they don't pay what they're legally obligated to pay. Besides, even the ones that don't cheat play the tax avoidance game that wage earners can't play.

Rich liberals who want higher taxes on wage earners can buy tax free municipal bonds which are free of state and federal taxes. Or they can buy and sell stocks or real estate and only pay 15% for long term capital gains but the highest federal tax bracket is 39.6% for wages and other income.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Becoming very wealthy by providing products and services people want is rational and good. Becoming very wealthy by taking wealth from others and offering nothing in return is not.

I didn't harbor resentment toward Steve Jobs for producing popular products. I do harbor resentment toward George Soros because he acquired his wealth by hurting others.


----------

